
Show HN: NeedProgrammer: Programming jobs near you - lgclrd
https://needprogrammer.com/#/home/map
======
juhq
You need to fix your open graph tags, screenshot here:
[http://imgur.com/VUcH5ot](http://imgur.com/VUcH5ot)

~~~
lgclrd
Thanks for the heads up!

